# Auflistung aller Methoden einer Klasse



## Lilo (9. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin leider noch nicht so gut drin in der Java Programmierung und könnte etwas Hilfe gebrauchen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich sämtliche Methoden einer bereits bestehenden Klasse auflisten zu lassen?
Ich möchte mir die Methoden einer Klasse in einer ComboBox anzeigen zu lassen ohne sie selbst eintippen zu müssen.

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand helfen würde, Google und die Suche hier konnten es leider nicht.


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Jul 2007)

_Reflections_ Teil der Standard-API


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jul 2007)

Oder meinst du beim Programmieren?
Dazu verwendet man eine IDE.


----------



## mikachu (10. Jul 2007)

IDE's sind zum Beispiel Eclipse oder netBeans.


----------



## Lilo (10. Jul 2007)

Danke für die Antworten.
Ich hab mich mal etwas mit den Reflections beschäftigt und auch eine Möglichkeit gefunden die Methoden auszulesen.
Das Problem ist jetzt aber, dass es bei anderen Klassen funzt, nur nicht da, wo ich es brauche...
Ich hatte nämlich vor die Methoden der java.lang.Math auszulesen.


----------



## Leroy42 (10. Jul 2007)

Lilo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hatte nämlich vor die Methoden der java.lang.Math auszulesen.



Die Klasse müßte genauso funktionieren,
poste doch mal deinen Code.


----------



## Lilo (12. Jul 2007)

Hm merkwürdig...

Hier ist der Codeschnipsel:

```
Math mth = new Math();
Class className = mth.getClass();
Method[] mathFunktion = className.getMethods();
for (int i=0; i < mathFunktion.length; i++ ){
jComboBox.addItem(mathFunktion[i]);
}
```
Ich hab mich an diesem hier orientiert. Mit der Random Klasse funktioniert es auch.


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jul 2007)

von Math kannst du kein Objekt erzeugen, das hat mit Reflection nix zu tun,

ein Objekt brauchst du aber auch gar nicht:

```
public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        Class classObject = Math.class;
        Method[] mathFunktion = classObject.getMethods();
        for (int i = 0; i < mathFunktion.length; i++)
        {
            System.out.println(mathFunktion[i].getName());
        }
    }
```


----------



## M.L. (12. Jul 2007)

Zusätzlich kann man sich JavaDoc anschauen: http://www.computerbase.de/lexikon/Javadoc


----------



## Guest (12. Jul 2007)

Wow prima, danke es klappt


----------

